# 11/3 Wahoo



## FLMarine (Jan 5, 2012)

Picked up my first Wahoo this season Saturday. Got a late start because I was working till midnight Friday so I started trolling around 1030 at the M4 Buoy towards the nipple and picked this guy up with a chartreuse/blue Stretch +30 about ten minutes into trolling. Didn't get anything else but still a good day.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats on your first hoo!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice too! trolling stretch lures in Oct-Dec around the shallows near the nipple has always been fun for me! Wahoo are hands down my favorite fish to eat as well!

Robert


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice Hoo! Great grilling rite there!!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Nic fish! Where is the M4 buoy?

thanks
Pan


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice! Very tasty!


----------



## FLMarine (Jan 5, 2012)

I'll copy down the numbers next time I go to the boat and post them. It's about 25 miles out the pass on the way to the nipple.


----------



## Skillet (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice 1st Wahoo! Nothing less will ever satisfy again.


----------

